
ThreaditJS: an example application for SPA libraries and frameworks - adamnemecek
http://threaditjs.com
======
lhorie
Nice work!

This is definitely a nice alternative to TodoMVC. I like that it's not
cluttered w/ obscure frameworks, and the code for each is pretty simple to
digest, yet it surprisingly covers a lot of ground (ajax, routing, recursive
views).

You should consider re-submitting with a "Show HN" tag.

~~~
jdp23
Agreed -- although I see it as a complement to TodoMVC rather than an
alternative. Very useful!

